# 204 Ruger Load Data



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone playing with the 204 Ruger and 45gr Hornady SPs?

Or know a spot online with load tables?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't loaded that bullet (or any other in my 204...yet) but I do have the latest Hornady, are you looking at any particular powders?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I also have the latest ed. of Lymans, what powder are you looking at? I'll cross ref. whatever M1 says from Hornady


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have to pick up the most recent Hornady Manual....

Looking for info on:

Varget
BL(c)2
H4895


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll take a peek tonight at the Lyman manual when I get home. If I don't respond by tomorrow PM me to remind me.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

*From the Hornady Manual:*

Firearm - Ruger M77, 26" barrel 

Varget - Starting load 22.4 grns (3100fps) to max of 26.7 grns (3600 fps)
H4895 - Starting load 21.1 grns (3100fps) to max of 24.8 grns (3500 fps)

No BL(C)2 in the Hornady. 

*From the 49th Lyman:*

Firearm - Universal Receiver, 24" barrel

Varget - Starting load 23.8 grns (3246fps) to max of 25.1 grns (3416 fps)
H4895 - Starting load 21.1 grns (3241fps) to max of 24.8 grns (3457 fps)

No BL(C)2 in Lyman.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks M1


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

M1 posted up the stuff from Lyman 49, which is what I have so I won't repost that info. Here is the info I got from Hodgon's website. They don't list a 45gr bullet but do list 40 & 50 so that should give you some idea of where the numbers for the 45 should lie.

Varget/40grn - 
starting:26.0 grns
max: 28.1C (guessing C means it is a compressed load) grns

Varget/50grn - 
starting: 24.0 grns
max: 26.0 grns

H4895/40 grn - 
starting: 26.0 grns
max: 27.7C grns

H4895/50 grn - 
starting: 24.0
max: 25.7


BL-C(2)/40 grn - 
starting:28.0 grns
max:30.0 grns

BL-C(2)/50 grn - 
starting:25.0 grns
max:27.0 grns

You can find all that data here:
http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

The Hodgdon site is pretty cool and a good resource, I wish all the powder makers did theirs that way. Since they picked up IMR, it doesn't seem like I see as many loads with IMR powders on there as I used to.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Rusty,... seeing that the other 2 powders have been covered my Reloading Software covers the Hodgdon BL-C2 powder so I'll give ya the poop.

Seeing you have not designated whether your using a 24 or 26 in barrel I'll give you the specs for both below.


(Case Length = 1.843 / COAL = 2.220 for both of the below)



*(24 inch Barrel)*

Projectile - Hornady 45 grain SP (# 22008)
Powder - Hodgdon BL-C2 

Starting weight - 25 grains = 3,194 fps @ 1,019 ft. lbs of energy / PSI= 41,639
Ballistic Efficiency = 21.4%

MAX 27.7 GRAINS = 3,538 fps @ 1,251 ft. lbs of energy / PSI= 58,520
Ballistic Efficiency = 23.7%


*(26 inch Barrel)*

Starting weight - 25.0 grains = 3,258 @ 1,061 ft. lbs of energy / PSI = 41,639
Ballistic Efficiency = 22.3%

MAX 27.7 GRAINS = 3,602 fps @ 1,296 ft. lbs of energy / PSI = 58,520
Ballistic Efficiency = 24.5%


****MAXIMUM PRESSURE ALLOWED FOR THIS ROUND = 58,740 PSI ****


Hope this helps ya',...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Much thanks guys!


----------

